# circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe



## marc48431 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen...
Circle hooks im raubfischbereich sind ja schon laenger ein thema..
Wie sieht es denn im friedfischbereich aus..
Muesste doch super beim feedern klappen... Man kann nicht immer sofort anschlagen...und mit dem circle hook hakt sich der fisch selbst..
Hoert sich doch sehr simple an... Warum macht es dann niemand..
Hat jemand erfahrung damit gemacht... Bin mal auf eure antworten gespannt....

Mit sportl. Gruss

marc


----------



## xAlex (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ein wirklich sehr intressantes Thema!
Würde mich auch intressieren, aber leider sind die meisten User in Gerätediskussionen verwickelt.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hi,
na ja , Friedfische ( Karpfen, Schleien, Brassen) haken sich bei mir eh selber da ich mit Festblei und Method-Feeder angele.
Das klappt auch ganz ausgezeichnet bei den angeblich so scheuen und vorsichtigen Schleien.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Das gleiche hab ich mich vor kurzem auch gefragt...  Wichtig sei wohl, dass die Öffnung zwischen Spitze und Hakenschenkel nicht verstopft ist.

Aber mich würde das interessieren, ob das bei aallen Fischarten gut geht. Im Besondere wenn ich au Aal + große Weißfische gehe und ab und an mal ein Nickerchen halte. Klar, die Aale haken sich meist selbst, aber Döbel udn Brachsen verliere ich recht oft.


mfg Kretzer

edit: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=14007


----------



## marc48431 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ich wuerde es beim feedern auf barbe und doebel eh mit haar versuchen... Dann ist die spitze eh frei...
Hatte die letzten male jedoch so vorsichtige bisse... Deshalb die idee mit den circle hooks... Man muss nicht permanent auf die spitze schauen... 
Und die bissausbeute muesste deutlich steigen..

Mit sportl. Gruss

marc


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*



marc48431 schrieb:


> Ich wuerde es beim feedern auf barbe und doebel eh mit haar versuchen... Dann ist die spitze eh frei...
> Hatte die letzten male jedoch so vorsichtige bisse... Deshalb die idee mit den circle hooks... Man muss nicht permanent auf die spitze schauen...
> Und die bissausbeute muesste deutlich steigen..
> 
> ...



Wird Zeit dass wir es ausprobieren #h

Also "mit Haar" wird nix, weil ich vor allem auf Würmer setze. Ich geh auf Aal, Döbel, Brachse und Karpfen und bin auch nicht immer "Anschlag-bereit". Meine Ruten habe ich nach Gesetz natürlich immer im Auge 

Also ich hoffe das klappt, auch bei den genannten Fischarten mit Wurm...

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass wir es ausprobieren #h
> 
> Also "mit Haar" wird nix, weil ich vor allem auf Würmer setze.



Hi,
ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert , aber so einen Wurm kann man sicher auch aufs Haar ziehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## marc48431 (1. März 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ist doch kein Problem. Zieh die Würmer doch ganz normal auf... Haar ist bei circle hook ja kein muß!!!
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall nächsten Monat ausprobieren... dann ist nämlich bei uns die Barbenstrecke wieder auf...

Euch allen vielen Dank für Eure Antworten..

Mit sportl. Gruß

Marc


----------



## Erik_D (2. März 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Problem ist leider nur, so kleine Circle-Hooks zu finden. Ist garnicht so einfach. 
Will ich auch schon länger ausprobieren, aber noch nicht die richtigen Haken gefunden.


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Problem ist leider nur, so kleine Circle-Hooks zu finden. Ist garnicht so einfach.
> Will ich auch schon länger ausprobieren, aber noch nicht die richtigen Haken gefunden.



Ein Kollege aus einem anderen Forum hat mir grad folgenden Tip gegeben:
" Mustad C 51 S und MUSTAD Ultra Point 39951 BLN kleinere hab ich auf Anhieb nich gefunden
Oder auch 32165 Magic Circle FULLING MILL HOOKS"


Oder mal bei den Fliegenfischer fragen, da es mittlerweile wegen C&R oft ein Widerhakenverbot gibt, werden da auch Kreishaken verwendet, da die der Fisch kaum los bekommt.







Ansonsten gäbe es natürlich noch die Möglichkeit sich Haken passend zurechtzubiegen. Wird nicht bei allen Haken gehen, aber je nach Stahlart usw, wäre das jedenfalls für Tests mal eine Alternative.

schönen Tag noch,

Kretzer​


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ich wurde einmal belächelt, als ich erstmals diesen Hakentyp auf Cyprinieden - Arten, beim Grundfischen einsetzte ....
Von den "Lächlern" lächelt heute keiner mehr, sie benutzen sie selber ....
Nur eines darfst Du nicht ! Anschlagen ! Nur einen stetigen Zug aufweisen, sonst funktioniert dieser Hakentyp nicht.


----------



## tischlerteam (4. März 2011)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Moin,
Ich fische ausschlieslich mit Octopusshaken (kleine Circle Hooks) von Gamakatsu auf Barben, und habe damit hervoragende erfahrungen gemacht. Die Maden direkt auf den Haken und fast jeder Fisch sitzt. Nur wie schon geschrieben Anschlagen darf man nicht.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## TJ. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hi jetzt hol ich das Thema mal wieder hoch ich will auch mal circlehooks ausprobieren was ich aber noch fragen wollt knotet ihr die mit normalen no knot oder in einer Schlaufe damit der Haken spiel hat. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Würmern kann ich die aufziehen? Wenn ja muss der komplette Bogen freibleiben? Und wie siehts beim posenfischen aus? Erfahrungen? Danke schonmal Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*



TJ. schrieb:


> Hi jetzt hol ich das Thema mal wieder hoch ich will auch mal circlehooks ausprobieren was ich aber noch fragen wollt knotet ihr die mit normalen no knot oder in einer Schlaufe damit der Haken spiel hat. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Würmern kann ich die aufziehen? Wenn ja muss der komplette Bogen freibleiben? Und wie siehts beim posenfischen aus? Erfahrungen? Danke schonmal Gruß Thomas



genau diese Fragen habe ich mir auch shcon gestellt :m


----------



## TJ. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hab mir vorhin mal cirkles in gr 8 gekauft hab vor diese mal am we zu testen dann kann ich vill mehr sagen Gruß Thomas


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hey  

Ich fische seit ca. mitte letztes Jahr ausschließlich mit Kreishaken auf Barbe. 
Diese Knote ich ganz normal ans Vorfach.

Beim Feedern müsst ihr 2 Sachen beachten. 

1. Ihr dürft auf gar keinen Fall anschlagen da ihr dem Fisch den Haken sonnst aus dem Maul zieht. 
Einfach die Rute aufnehmen und ankurbeln. 

2. Die Hakenspitze muss unter allen Umständenm frei bleiben! 
Daher wähle ich die Haken auch etwas größer als sonst, 
das stöhrt die Barben nicht im geringsten. 

So lange die Spitze frei bleibt ist es auch kein Problem nen Wurm auf zu ziehen. 

Posen Fischen kannste meiner Erfahrung nach vergessen! 

Der Auftrieb der Pose reicht in der Regel nicht damit der Fisch sich hakt und beim anschlagen zieht ihr den Haken aus dem Fischmaul....

Markus


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Siloaffe und ich benutzen beim feedern den Gamakatzu Octopus Circle in 6 oder 8. Auch einige andere Feederangler bei uns am Mittelrhein benutzen diese Haken beim Pelletfischen auf Barben.

Den Haken findet ihr auf der Seite von Gamakutzu oder bei uns.


----------



## TJ. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Also ich hab jetzt am We mal getestet zwar nicht lange aber das werd ich auf jeden Fall noch ausbauen.

Gefischt hab ich mal mit einer leichten pose 4gr Tragkraft 3gr blei+wirbel. also restwiederstand weniger als 1gr.
Den Haken einen Octopus Gr8 hab ich an einer schlaufe angeknotet doppelter Schlaufenknoten ne kleine schlaufe und fertig der Haken hat somit super viel spiel.

Geangelt hab ich mit Maden die lassen sich gut auf den Haken ziehen und es gehn auch gut 7-8 Stück drauf also schon einen Happen.

Fangen konnt ich zwei Karpfen beide waren sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt gab keine probleme.

Kleinfische gab es dort nicht wirklich sodass ich im grunde keinen Fehlbiss hatte zweimal gings unter zwei sauber gehakte Karpfen bis jetzt ist das ergebnis auf jeden fall super.

Ich bleib drann.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## schwimmreifen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hallo,

bin grade durch die Suche auf dieses Thema gestoßen, da sich mir die genau gleiche Frage gestellt hat!!

Ich hab seit kurzem auch ein paar Gamakatsu Circle Hooks, unter anderem als Ersatz an einem Miniwobbler anstatt von 2 Drillingen. Funzt super! Dann hab ich mir jetzt noch ein paar Stiff Rigs mit Haar zum Karpfeln gefertigt, kommt demnächst zum Einsatz. Und dann verwend ich sie testweise zum dropshotten, bisher aber ohne Erfolg.

Nun meine Frage: Was ist denn das "ursprüngliche" Einsatzgebiet dieser Haken? Etwa als Drillingsersatz beim KöFi-Angeln? Funktioniert das gut? Für was kann man die Teile noch alles verwenden?

PH! schwimmreifen


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> ...
> Nun meine Frage: Was ist denn das "ursprüngliche" Einsatzgebiet dieser Haken? ...


Langleinenangelei auf hoher See ist wohl das ursprüngliche Herkunft, zumindest mein Gedankengang. Das Design ist dazu da nur die Lippe des Fisches zu penetrieren und das Risiko für den Fisch beim verschlucken zu minimieren und so das zurücksetzen von untermaßigen fischen zu erleichtern.


----------



## Knispel (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Mit circle hook klappt, hatte ich früher als "Nurkarpfenangler" ausprobiert.


----------



## Snapperfreund (12. November 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Mal ne blöde Frage: Ich hab Circle Hooks beim Meeresangeln in Neuseeland kennen und schätzen gelernt. Das hat echt super funktioniert, beim Biss einfach einkurbeln und man musste nur noch schauen, ob der Fisch maßig war. 

Allerdings waren die Haken dort ein klein büschen größer, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf (die Fische auch |supergri).

Funktioniert dass hier beim Süßwasserangeln mit kleineren Haken genau so gut? In den Angelgeschäften findet man die kaum, nur online. Wenn es wirklich so gut funktionieren würde, wie mit den großen Haken, hätte ich keine Erklärung dafür, dass die Dinger so schwer aufzutreiben sind. 

Also, was sind noch sinnvolle Größen? Würde mich über Feedback freuen.

Ach ja, möglicherweise ist die Frage noch doofer: Wie sieht das aus mit Jighaken (Circle Hook) am Gummifisch. Funktioniert das? Kann das funktionieren??? |kopfkrat

VG & PH
Schnappi


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ich selbst habe es noch nicht ausprobiert . Aber ein guter freund von mir angelt schon seit Jahren mit den Dingern und macht gute erfahrungen damit . Er nimmt die kleinsten Karpfenhaken die er finden kann. Bei uns an der Havel und im Silokanal sind 8er oder 6er völlig normal und keineswegs übertrieben . Wir haben ja hier auch Plötzen und Brassen die einen ein 18er vorfach spielend zerreissen wenn man es zu forsch angeht. Da sind dann solche "Anker " schon in ordnung was aber an anderen Gewässern eben schon übertrieben ist.|bla:


----------



## Cormoraner (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Ich möchte das Feedern mit Kreishaken sehr gerne ausprobieren auf Rotauge und Brassen. Daher sollte der Haken auch nicht zu dick und zu groß sein. Schätze Größen von 8-14 wären interessant für mich.

Weiss jemand eine Quelle oder hat sogar etwas das er mir schicken kann? Garnicht so einfach etwas zu finden.


----------



## siloaffe (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hab mal welche in 8-12 von Mustad über ebay aus england bestellt aber frag mich nicht nach dem Händler das ist schon eeeeewig her.


----------



## ayron (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Am Rhein kann man noch den 8er von Gamakatsu nehmen, aber der ist dann auch schon das kleinste Modell, dass ich in Läden gesehen habe.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Hier gibt es den Mustad Circle Hook von gr.3/0 bis gr.12

Shop ist in Deutschland


----------



## Cormoraner (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: circle hook beim feedern auf z.b barbe*

Habe mir schon Mustads Größe 10 bestellt in UK. Danke euch trotzdem. Freu mich auf den Test.


----------

